# Quoting and ordering software



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

We are a T-shirt screen printing, and would like to offer online quoting and ordering to our customers. At this time customers either call, email or come into our facility to get quotes and place orders. This would speed up the process for quoting/ordering time for customers that already have their prints ready.

We would like to allow the customer to upload their prints to our website and a quote will be generated almost immediately. From there, the customer will be able to move forward with the online ordering process. 

Do you recommend a software or a company we can work with to make this a program available to us?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you wanting the software to automatically work out how many colors are in the artwork or would they be manually entered by the user?


----------



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

Manually would be okay.


----------



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't found any solutions yet. I don't need design tools. I'd like instead of shopping cart, have a cart so that users on the site build an order and instead of paying for it submits the cart contents for a quote.


----------



## 55Productions (Mar 26, 2011)

Take a look at the quote system this company did for Icon Screen Printing. It's the best one I've seen. 

Imaging Construct


----------



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

55Productions said:


> Take a look at the quote system this company did for Icon Screen Printing. It's the best one I've seen.
> 
> Imaging Construct


Thanks, but I don't like it.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven’t tried it yet but I am looking at this one
Quote Generator


----------

